# Bubbles



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Anwen said she cant be bothered.

IMG_3375 by Robert James, on Flickr

go away.

IMG_3397 by Robert James, on Flickr

Where dit go!

IMG_3454 by Robert James, on Flickr

Not impressed.

IMG_3405 by Robert James, on Flickr

too close,your dead...

IMG_3392 by Robert James, on Flickr

Yuk

IMG_3385 by Robert James, on Flickr

too many for Arian.

IMG_3373 by Robert James, on Flickr

Out of focus,sorry would have been a good picture pre-popping 

IMG_3452 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Waddell (Jul 14, 2016)

GREAT Pictures. Especially the composition in 3373!

Nicely done,

Mike


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

These are great  I'm jealous because our girl goes nuts when my 2yo son goes outside and blows bubbles but I can never get any decent pictures


----------

